# Sling-X-Bow: Now with stock and scope!



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Have done it - I converted an old rifle stock for the slingshot crossbow, and I also attached a scope.

I strengthened the barrel by adding to more "rails", as the 3 stripes of Thera Gold per side bent the single steel tube slightly upwards. Now everything is OK!

Used a training band to adjust the scope and to test the accuracy - 10 meters, it shoots hole in hole in hole.

It is really long for a crossbow, but I love it!

Will do a video tomorrow, already prepared the ballistic gelatin...




























Regards, Jörg


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Great work, Jörg. I'm not sure what to class it as: a crossbow, airgun or slingshot.


----------



## Skit Slunga (Apr 14, 2010)

Awesome Joerg!!!


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

OOOOOoooohhhhhh my!!!!


----------



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)

It's the best from you so far in the powerhouse category! 3b ands per side and 87 cm draw lenght woww. I want one


----------



## Fork Hunter (Apr 19, 2010)

Power and acuracy and no more fork hits !! Amazing, Joerg when do you have time to do these things ?? In your sleep ? LOL The " Godfather " of the slingshot world !!


----------



## Skit Slunga (Apr 14, 2010)

HW35 or 45 stock? or am I off base?


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

No, it is from an Anschütz 54, according to the chap who sold the stock to me. Had to work on it much, it is hardly recognizable.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Here is the video:






Unbelievable, the .63" (16 mm) lead ball went through the cat food can filled with water, then on through 40 cm of ballistic gelatine...

As a bonus, I also fired some other crossbows and the boncrushers through the gel.

Enjoy!


----------



## Skit Slunga (Apr 14, 2010)

JoergS said:


> No, it is from an Anschütz 54, according to the chap who sold the stock to me. Had to work on it much, it is hardly recognizable.


Hmmm...way off base! Even so...amazing "toy".


----------



## levi (Jun 14, 2010)

very neat! i like it a lot! I am working on a pocket slingshot today! i will post some pictures later!


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Amazing Power !!! Great invention !


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Wow! Having just watched your video, I am totally surprised at the outcome. When I made my own simple version, it seemed accurate and powerful, but not at the level of a crossbow. Your trombone gun is _the business_! I like the almost production-like build quality. It looks like something you'd go out and buy in a sporting-goods store, racked between a Custom Marlin 336 and a Daystate MK4. At the same time, it has a sort of post-apocalyptic charm.

I really must revisit my design. I think it can be made much more compact with compound rollers and a bullpup configuration. I like Jörg's idea about applying full tension just before the shot so as not to weaken the elastic. I think that if you use compound rollers then you can keep the pouch end locked and draw the other end backwards.


----------



## Matt D (May 18, 2010)

unbelievable design.I want one


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

ZDP-189 said:


> I think it can be made much more compact with compound rollers and a bullpup configuration.


Sure, a bullpup works. Pulleys work as well, but there is not much length you can save, maybe 10 cm (4"), You need a bit of play for safe loading. But where to put the rollers? They would have to be close to the lock. But they can't interfere with the cocking slide and also you need free access to the stock.

Pulleys also create chafing, shorter band life is the result.

But it is doable, you can reduce the total length to about 85 cm. Now it is more like 128 cm.

I am currently thinking in the line of a collapsible version, for the backpack.


----------



## Jaybird (Dec 20, 2009)

[

Jorg
I have a 54 stock here I replaced it with a composite stock.
Jay

quote name='JoergS' date='21 June 2010 - 12:03 AM' timestamp='1277096592' post='12137']


ZDP-189 said:


> I think it can be made much more compact with compound rollers and a bullpup configuration.


Sure, a bullpup works. Pulleys work as well, but there is not much length you can save, maybe 10 cm (4"), You need a bit of play for safe loading. But where to put the rollers? They would have to be close to the lock. But they can't interfere with the cocking slide and also you need free access to the stock.

Pulleys also create chafing, shorter band life is the result.

But it is doable, you can reduce the total length to about 85 cm. Now it is more like 128 cm.

I am currently thinking in the line of a collapsible version, for the backpack.
[/quote]


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Wow, I cannot wait to see how this one will evolve. I could see this surpassing Crossbow power with enough work.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

I love this X-bow, slingshot...whatever you want to call it


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Shot it yesterday. This is too much fun!

Distance is 14 meters, I leaned the "barrel" against the door frame. Shot 10 rounds first, then put another target (air rifle size) over the first one. So we have one target with 10 and one with 20 hits.

Ammo was 15 mm steel, and I used "hunterbands" (two Thera Gold per side, 3cm x 2cm x 18cm effective band size).


----------



## keeco (Feb 28, 2010)

nice shootin!


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Wow! That is really accurate!


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Have enhanced the loading speed today.

Like with common slingshots, you spend some time getting the bands straight so you can shoot again.

This is a bit worse on the crossbow as the bands sometimes entangle themselfs around the "barrel".

So I attached a very weak, single strand of Thera tan to the pouch, and attached the other side on the scope mount. This is so weak that you do not even notice any resistance when drawing out. But it manages to "catch" the bands, so that your are ready for ultra fast reloading.

The "catch" happens too fast for the human eye to see, so I used the 1200 fps cam.

Astounding how far the bands still fly out! Then the thin band catches it and it swings back and forth four times, slowly easing down.

Works great! Chrony can't detect any slowdown, and the shots are still very accurate (no change).


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Yes, that's genius.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Wow! People like the video. It has almost 25.000 views already, and it is just five days online. That is an all time record, many times over.

Jörg


----------



## Fork Hunter (Apr 19, 2010)

Joerg, This is just me talking here but , When you showed the slow motion footage of what your different projectiles were doing to the balistic gelatin by blowing right thru ....I had to watch that video several times !!! That was fantastic !!


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

It was such a nice day, I decided to shoot with my crossbow some more.

Drove a 16 mm lead ball through 2 cat food cans and right into a third! All of them filled with water.

Used three Thera Gold strips per side, 50% stronger than hunterbands.

Here:






Jörg


----------



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)

Great video well done again.


----------



## Cervantes (Jun 10, 2011)

Has zombie squad contacted you for the schematics yet?
If not, I sure am interested in replicating this design.


----------

